# The "Cycling to Work from Home" Thread



## roubaixtuesday (16 Mar 2020)

Thread for cycle commuting addicts to record our response to home working imposed through coronavirus. 

Are you going out every morning and evening from home?

Or just jacked it in?

Want some inspiration from others?

This is the thread for you


----------



## roubaixtuesday (16 Mar 2020)

First morning. 

A bit longer, but less hilly than my usual. 

Beautiful chilly but bright spring morning, still lots of planes still taking off from Manchester airport.







.


----------



## I like Skol (16 Mar 2020)

roubaixtuesday said:


> First morning.
> 
> A bit longer, but less hilly than my usual.
> 
> ...


What were the roads like, same as usual or eerily quiet?


----------



## roubaixtuesday (16 Mar 2020)

I like Skol said:


> What were the roads like, same as usual or eerily quiet?



Not my normal roads for commuting, so hard to say. I crossed one normally very busy main road - certainly not eerily quiet, maybe less busy than I expected, but I wouldn't normally be there at that time of day.


----------



## mjr (16 Mar 2020)

roubaixtuesday said:


> First morning.
> 
> A bit longer, but less hilly than my usual.
> 
> ...


Well done riding across the runway between the planes, then!


----------



## ianrauk (16 Mar 2020)

I like Skol said:


> What were the roads like, same as usual or eerily quiet?



I did my usual commute this morning. I was expecting the roads to be quieter. But nope, just the normal mental monday morning moton traffic.


----------



## DCBassman (16 Mar 2020)

ianrauk said:


> mental monday morning moton


Lovely bit of alliteration!


----------



## ianrauk (16 Mar 2020)

DCBassman said:


> Lovely bit of alliteration!



Damn, should have used madness rather then traffic


----------



## Sharky (16 Mar 2020)

I think back to the 70's and train strikes and 3 day weeks. When all my colleagues were struggling to get into work and some were being put up in hotels and being coached in. Being a cyclist, I just cycled the 20 miles in. No showers, no cycle lanes, but it was great fun and did not take much longer than my train journey had. It was this that started me commuting into London and I carried it on until I retired. Not always into London and not every day, but some hefty commutes.

I wonder if current train/tube/bus commuters, will think that cycling in will be a healthier option and prompt them to start and continue commuting by bike.


----------



## newfhouse (16 Mar 2020)

ianrauk said:


> I did my usual commute this morning. I was expecting the roads to be quieter. But nope, just the normal mental monday morning moton traffic.


In south London it feels like a similar volume of traffic, but with more of a weekend driver vibe. I assume that people that usually use public transport are driving instead. Anecdote not data, but there are more drivers that seem unused to mixing with cyclists.


----------



## ManiaMuse (16 Mar 2020)

I had today booked off work anyway but haven't heard anything from work yet so assume I am meant to be at the office tomorrow. I do know that I will need to be on the bike otherwise I will go insane.

What is everyone's plan for cycling to work from home to home then? Do two rides of similar distance to normal or one ride about double the distance? Stick to your normal route or be more adventurous? 

I am not sure if I will be able to find the motivation for doing two rides per day (the main motivation for riding to/from work despite the weather and terrible traffic


----------



## fossyant (16 Mar 2020)

I like Skol said:


> What were the roads like, same as usual or eerily quiet?



A bit quieter, although someone had crashed a truck near the rail bridge/roundabout at Bredbury this am (on your route)

I don't commute by bike anymore, but as I was working from home on Friday, the weather was great, I went out for about an hour at lunch.


----------



## BrumJim (16 Mar 2020)

ManiaMuse said:


> I had today booked off work anyway but haven't heard anything from work yet so assume I am meant to be at the office tomorrow. I do know that I will need to be on the bike otherwise I will go insane.
> 
> What is everyone's plan for cycling to work from home to home then? Do two rides of similar distance to normal or one ride about double the distance? Stick to your normal route or be more adventurous?
> 
> I am not sure if I will be able to find the motivation for doing two rides per day (the main motivation for riding to/from work despite the weather and terrible traffic


My ex-boss says that this is one of two things he learnt off me - that if you are working from home, still commute. It book-ends the working day, and gives you the exercise and wake-up that you need.


----------



## The Crofted Crest (16 Mar 2020)

BrumJim said:


> My ex-boss says that this is one of two things he learnt off me - that if you are working from home, still commute. It book-ends the working day, and gives you the exercise and wake-up that you need.



I'll bite. And the other?


----------



## I like Skol (16 Mar 2020)

fossyant said:


> although someone had crashed a truck near the rail bridge/roundabout at Bredbury this am (on your route)


LOL! A couple of months ago an artic truck driver had approached the 'low' bridge and decided he wouldn't fit so attempted a U-turn across the grass reservation of the roundabout approach. Sunk up to the axles and left the trailer blocking the road, obviously this happened in the peak of the morning rush hour and resulted in gridlock chaos for miles around as the queues formed. Luckily I was cycling home from my nightshift and just breezed through the resulting mayhem


----------



## roubaixtuesday (16 Mar 2020)

ManiaMuse said:


> What is everyone's plan for cycling to work from home to home then? Do two rides of similar distance to normal or one ride about double the distance? Stick to your normal route or be more adventurous?



My aim is to keep up the same mileage, but with different routes for variety. I'll try and do it in a one-er in the morning, but that will be weather and work meetings timing dependent (didn't have time for double the mileage this morning, but glorious weather frustratingly). How about you?


----------



## BrumJim (16 Mar 2020)

The Crofted Crest said:


> I'll bite. And the other?


Sorry - can't remember at the moment.


----------



## Shearwater Missile (16 Mar 2020)

roubaixtuesday said:


> First morning.
> 
> A bit longer, but less hilly than my usual.
> 
> ...


Crikes, you cycled across the runways LOL !


----------



## roubaixtuesday (16 Mar 2020)

Shearwater Missile said:


> Crikes, you cycled across the runways LOL !



Not a problem.


----------



## Shearwater Missile (16 Mar 2020)

roubaixtuesday said:


> Not a problem.
> 
> View attachment 508643


At least on one of my maps I only cycle across the A14. Actually come to think about it you`d have more chance cycling across a runway unscathed than the A14, unless a plane was taking off of course !


----------



## mjr (16 Mar 2020)

Sharky said:


> I wonder if current train/tube/bus commuters, will think that cycling in will be a healthier option and prompt them to start and continue commuting by bike.


Reportedly already happening in New York: https://grist.org/climate/coronavirus-has-caused-a-bicycling-boom-in-new-york-city/


----------



## C R (16 Mar 2020)

I have a ten mile circuit I do regularly at lunchtime when I work from home. My total commute is just under six miles, so if I have to work from home every day my mileage will go up considerably .


----------



## rivers (16 Mar 2020)

i'll be cycling to work from home starting on Monday. Thinking 25-50 mile rides a 3 or so days/week (my commute is 26 miles), plus weekend long rides.


----------



## Crankarm (17 Mar 2020)

The distance from my bathroom to my kitchen is about 35 miles.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (17 Mar 2020)

Managed 16 miles this morning, a bit hillier than yesterday.


----------



## rogerzilla (17 Mar 2020)

Italy and Spain have totally banned cycling. Could be a summer of turbo.


----------



## Hacienda71 (17 Mar 2020)

roubaixtuesday said:


> First morning.
> 
> A bit longer, but less hilly than my usual.
> 
> ...


You live just round the corner.


----------



## I like Skol (17 Mar 2020)

Hacienda71 said:


> You live just round the corner.


Perhaps you could go out to ride together..... Oh, wait a minute


----------



## Sharky (17 Mar 2020)

I like Skol said:


> Perhaps you could go out to ride together..... Oh, wait a minute


Perhaps we need a list of secret meeting places. We could give them all a code, say E32 and meet very early morning on a Sunday morning, before everybody else is awake. We should all wear black tops and leggings, so we can't be traced back to a club and we should set off a minute apart to avoid passing on the virus to others.

It would never work, would it?


----------



## straas (17 Mar 2020)

I did work and back this morning just to pick up the lappy tap.

SO BORED already. 

lidl in manchester centre seemed reasonably well stocked, presumably because you have to carry what you buy. Even had 18 packs of toilet rolls in.


----------



## C R (18 Mar 2020)

My first working from home lunchtime commute today, 7.3 wet miles.


----------



## cyberknight (18 Mar 2020)

Cant work from home and sent home till the 30thand now hospital have advised mine ck 1 to stay off school and looks like schools are closing anyway so i doubt i will get much riding in


----------



## C R (18 Mar 2020)

cyberknight said:


> Cant work for m home and sent home till the 30thand now hospital have advised mine ck 1 to stay off school and looks like schools are closing anyway so i doubt i will get much riding in


Looks like ours will be out of school from tomorrow, schools struggling with staff numbers, and I am at risk, so probably better to limit contact as much as possible. Will have to see if I can manage to organise some family lunchtime "commutes"


----------



## fossyant (18 Mar 2020)

That's 3 of us working from home tomorrow. Just packing up. Fortunately I've got enough monitors at home that I don't need to take any from work. Looking forward to a morning commute on the bike (or even a quick 30 mins Zwift).


----------



## HLaB (18 Mar 2020)

I got politely sent home yesterday as I am technically in a vulnerable group having had chemo 5months ago. Most folk had already decided to work from home anyway. 
At the moment I ve not done anything active and don't feel inclined to do so, no targets are left. Hopefully I'll come to my senses soon and set a new target


----------



## C R (18 Mar 2020)

fossyant said:


> That's 3 of us working from home tomorrow. Just packing up. Fortunately I've got enough monitors at home that I don't need to take any from work. Looking forward to a morning commute on the bike (or even a quick 30 mins Zwift).


My wife is likely to start working from home at least some days. Her job involves some tasks that require her to be in, and the company is trying to work out how to keep going whilst minimising contact between employees.


----------



## rivers (18 Mar 2020)

C R said:


> My wife is likely to start working from home at least some days. Her job involves some tasks that require her to be in, and the company is trying to work out how to keep going whilst minimising contact between employees.


I work in a university and we are transitioning to online learning for the rest of the academic year. However, there is talk of us (theatre and music lab tech team) going in after Easter on a rotating basis for maintenance if infections are on the decline. But it will be a single person in a day type scenario. We're just trying to sort out lone working protocol, as much of what we do requires working at height and ladders.


----------



## icowden (18 Mar 2020)

School have already scheduled in an exercise time when the kids are banished to homes, so we will be doing some family cycling methinks!


----------



## fossyant (18 Mar 2020)

rivers said:


> I work in a university and we are transitioning to online learning for the rest of the academic year. However, there is talk of us (theatre and music lab tech team) going in after Easter on a rotating basis for maintenance if infections are on the decline. But it will be a single person in a day type scenario. We're just trying to sort out lone working protocol, as much of what we do requires working at height and ladders.



We've apparently got a lone workers app set up at our Uni. All teaching now on line.


----------



## cosmicbike (18 Mar 2020)

Well I had every plan of cycling to work as usual on Friday, instead I am self isolating for 14 days and WFH. My normal commute is 18 miles or so for a day, so I plan the same


----------



## roubaixtuesday (18 Mar 2020)

Third day, keeping mileage close to normal. 

Rather nice to be able to see the rain coming down this morning and defer my "commute" to evening only. 

Roads quiet, and almost no planes taking off, less than Christmas day.


----------



## alecstilleyedye (19 Mar 2020)

a nice run along a local bridle way that used to be a trainline (middlewood way). 20km with hr more elevated than my normal commute, not to mention fewer stops.

if i do this everyday before i start, will this keep my fitness ticking over, given that the normal commute is a 64km round trip?


----------



## C R (19 Mar 2020)

With the children at home from today, my working from home cycle commute is going to be severely restricted.


----------



## dhd.evans (19 Mar 2020)

Two kids in the house, one with scarlet fever and both with persistent dry coughs. Quarantine started on Tuesday this week for us. 

Normal commute is 14mi daily so missed Tuesday out. Wife said to go out on Wednesday lest i go stir crazy so tucked in a 27 miler with some hill work to supplement....







No ride today.


----------



## Flakey (19 Mar 2020)

Work from home one day a week normally, but "full time" at home for the duration. 
Too easy not to "get away" from emails, reports etc. And end up working longer than usual. 
So plan is to go a run in the morning before work. Then set a deadline for stopping work and going out a cycle. It acts as a nice barrier between work time and personal time. 
Just back from 16 miles on beautifully quiet country roads. 👍😀


----------



## roubaixtuesday (19 Mar 2020)

Managed 20 miles tonight, a few hills too, very pleasant. 

Roads quiet but populated by farkwits who seem to feel even more entitled than usual due to the lack of other traffic, colour me unsurprised. 

I may be imagining it, but pedestrians, cyclists and horseriders all seemed more smiley than usual, I guess due to the fact that for many of us a passing wave on the road was our main social interaction of the day!


----------



## dhd.evans (20 Mar 2020)

Riding today! Not sure how much or how many miles...


----------



## roubaixtuesday (20 Mar 2020)

Fabulous "commute" this morning, just over 20 miles and 500m climbing into the peaks in spring sunshine. 

In less good news, France is apparently banning leisure cycling even solo.


----------



## slow scot (20 Mar 2020)

dhd.evans said:


> Two kids in the house, one with scarlet fever and both with persistent dry coughs. Quarantine started on Tuesday this week for us.
> 
> Normal commute is 14mi daily so missed Tuesday out. Wife said to go out on Wednesday lest i go stir crazy so tucked in a 27 miler with some hill work to supplement....
> 
> ...


Love your map. Will bring a knowing smile to all Douglas Adams fans!


----------



## HLaB (21 Mar 2020)

I've set up my commute as a virtual course. I'll see if I can get my motivation up to get up earlier again to do it.


----------



## RichK (22 Mar 2020)

I start tomorrow. I might just cycle home from work and go the scenic route.


----------



## Randombiker9 (23 Mar 2020)

I’m not working from home but I’m still going out for a cycle sometimes like I did yesterday. Just remember be careful and responsible and be aware of sirens. (Most of the traffic was same as ussuall just a little less) and drivers be respectful of sirens. (Two ambulances had sirens on yesterday and no one could pull over (except us cyclists and motorbikes due to the bus blocking the lane) 
As for cyclists be careful and responsible most people probably are but what I mean is it’s a good idea to overtake other cyclists with distance and depending how busy cycle paths are perhaps it’s best not to use them. Say with cycling if you cycle on your own on the road your very unlikely to come into contact with people unless you get into an accident but that’s what I mean by being responsible equally to both drivers and cyclists etc.. because the emergency services have enough to deal with. (I’m actually avoiding the river path till this gets quieter since there’s a lot of people down there probably running or walking dogs and I don’t want to risk falling off like before again) so I cycle on the roads anyway.
I don’t live by any big hills or countryside so I don’t have to deal with big hills just small hills lol. (Well there is one big steep hill but apart from that not many other hills that are big and steep)

Also just curious bicycle repair shops are still open? I’ve got a feeling they’ll close. What’s your opinion? After all havent pets stores put their pets on hold?


----------



## steveindenmark (23 Mar 2020)

I am cycling my 20km commute to work most days. I set offat 4.30am and live in the wilds of Denmark. If I see one car, I am suprised. On the way home I may see 2 cyclists, tops and half a dozen cars. 

I was going to ride this morning. But it has dropped to minus 5 and thats not fun.


----------



## fossyant (23 Mar 2020)

Decided to Zwift this morning's commute. Too many idiots out still, so decided not to add to it. We will be on lock down this week.


----------



## Grievesy (23 Mar 2020)

Came into work today, seen 3 cars on a route that usually has in excess of 100 (I use the cycle path but it merges with roads at points) 

saying that, it was 0630 and -1. They were probably still scraping the windscreens


----------



## mjr (23 Mar 2020)

Randombiker9 said:


> drivers be respectful of sirens.


Not here, they're not. They ignore them until the ambo is up their exhaust (probably listening to loud music), then panic and drive anywhere: cycleway, pavement, no matter if it was occupied, because they're sure the ambulance won't mind diverting to deal with their victims 



> depending how busy cycle paths are perhaps it’s best not to use them.


Or it may be better to use them and leave the road for siren vehicles. Maybe avoid the narrow 2-ways where you can't pass others wide, but you're probably at less risk of transmission than huffing the air blown out of car cabins by their fans.


----------



## vickster (23 Mar 2020)

Randombiker9 said:


> Also just curious bicycle repair shops are still open? I’ve got a feeling they’ll close. What’s your opinion? After all havent pets stores put their pets on hold?


Yes they are, I used mine on Saturday. Plenty of key workers who cycle who may require them. 
Pet shops aren't essential, you can buy pet food in shops and online


----------



## mjr (23 Mar 2020)

vickster said:


> Yes they are, I used mine on Saturday. Plenty of key workers who cycle who may require them.


Everywhere so far has reportedly considered cycle mechanics as essential as motor vehicle ones. Which is nice.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (23 Mar 2020)

Exquisitely beautiful spring morning, albeit rather chilly.

20 rolling miles in the sunshine, very quiet roads, fewer cyclists than I normally see too.

I'll be trying to keep this up until we're banned.


----------



## dhd.evans (24 Mar 2020)

Don't tell the wife, i broke protocol on the ride - stopped by my favourite beer shop. I stood outside, told him the order, he put them on the step with the payment machine. No contact, and four nice beers in my pockets!


----------



## roubaixtuesday (24 Mar 2020)

Felt a bit knackered after both a cycle and run yesterday. Of course, I won't be doing that again!

Rewarded for getting out by the treat of seeing a sparrowhawk on a wire.

Other than that, a very pleasant dawdle, kept on the flat, about 17 miles.


----------



## straas (24 Mar 2020)

Commuter had a flat rear tyre - tried to change it but I can't get the tyre off the rim at all! 

Pumped up the wheels on the summer bike and took it out for a short spin. God it's so much nicer than my commuter.

That's me inside till tomorrow. 

I don't have a massive garden, but I really feel for people at the moment living in flats :-(


----------



## vickster (24 Mar 2020)

straas said:


> Commuter had a flat rear tyre - tried to change it but I can't get the tyre off the rim at all!
> 
> Pumped up the wheels on the summer bike and took it out for a short spin. God it's so much nicer than my commuter.
> 
> ...


Parks are still open (for now) for walks etc albeit they shouldn't be off partying in them


----------



## straas (24 Mar 2020)

I can't see them staying open to be honest. The paths in my local park are less than 2m wide and people are strolling or jogging past each other.

Me and the wife took the dog and baby out yesterday and stuck to the grass, well away from other people - but no one else seemed to be practising any caution.


----------



## vickster (24 Mar 2020)

straas said:


> I can't see them staying open to be honest. The paths in my local park are less than 2m wide and people are strolling or jogging past each other.
> 
> Me and the wife took the dog and baby out yesterday and stuck to the grass, well away from other people - but no one else seemed to be practising any caution.


I hope people will be even more careful after last night's announcement


----------



## Ming the Merciless (24 Mar 2020)

Our local park can’t be closed. But since I’ll be sticking to one bout (a day) of exercise away from home I’ll likely be on bike with wife instead. Turbo on patio once sun moves round.


----------



## dhd.evans (24 Mar 2020)

Set a process running that usually takes 30-35mins in the office; when i checked last it was... 4hrs. So, fark it, out on the bike:


----------



## mjr (25 Mar 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> Our local park can’t be closed.


I'll be surprised if it really can't, with the pictures from abroad with a metric shoot load of crowd control fences used to shut parks. I guess sporting events don't need the fences just now...


----------



## Ming the Merciless (25 Mar 2020)

mjr said:


> I'll be surprised if it really can't, with the pictures from abroad with a metric shoot load of crowd control fences used to shut parks. I guess sporting events don't need the fences just now...



Not enough to go round all the parks in the country by a long long way.


----------



## hoopdriver (26 Mar 2020)

Sharky said:


> I think back to the 70's and train strikes and 3 day weeks. When all my colleagues were struggling to get into work and some were being put up in hotels and being coached in. Being a cyclist, I just cycled the 20 miles in. No showers, no cycle lanes, but it was great fun and did not take much longer than my train journey had. It was this that started me commuting into London and I carried it on until I retired. Not always into London and not every day, but some hefty commutes.
> 
> I wonder if current train/tube/bus commuters, will think that cycling in will be a healthier option and prompt them to start and continue commuting by bike.


That’s how I got back into cycling as an adult - a tram drivers strike in Melbourne in the early 1990s left me without a way to get into my job in the city. I dug out my old tourer from university days, many years earlier, and set off for the office. Never looked back. Never bought another tram ticket. It’s been nearly thirty years now...


----------



## mjr (26 Mar 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> Not enough to go round all the parks in the country by a long long way.


Not all need closing and some that do will already be fenced.


----------



## mjr (26 Mar 2020)

straas said:


> I can't see them staying open to be honest. The paths in my local park are less than 2m wide and people are strolling or jogging past each other.
> 
> Me and the wife took the dog and baby out yesterday and stuck to the grass, well away from other people - but no one else seemed to be practising any caution.


Fines will come.

I wonder if any parks with narrow paths will be made into one way systems like for Parkrun. That's a bit "prison exercise yard" for me but many seem to like it.

Parks in Brussels "Forest" District that are too difficult to police, because of narrow paths in valleys and so on, have been closed.


----------



## ianrauk (26 Mar 2020)

First commute to home this morning. 23 miles in glorious blue sky sunshine. Bleeding cold though.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (26 Mar 2020)

mjr said:


> Not all need closing and some that do will already be fenced.



Ours won’t be closed


----------



## rivers (26 Mar 2020)

Lovely 31 mile commute to work from home this morning. A bit chilly at the start, but quickly warmed up. A lot of people out, but all practicing social distancing.


----------



## mustang1 (26 Mar 2020)

I have become a recreational cyclist again after years of just commuting.


----------



## straas (26 Mar 2020)

Had a lie in this morning and did 40km at lunch instead.

Lovely out there. 

Still some needless fast, close passes though.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (26 Mar 2020)

straas said:


> Still some needless fast, close passes though



I think the empty roads have brought the worst out in some of the few remaining motorists alas.


----------



## rivers (26 Mar 2020)

roubaixtuesday said:


> I think the empty roads have brought the worst out in some of the few remaining motorists alas.



I got "coughed on" the other day instead of sworn/spit at....


----------



## Maverick Goose (26 Mar 2020)

Crankarm said:


> The distance from my bathroom to my kitchen is about 35 miles.


Have you got a Moeubius strip or some other weird thingmies in your house?


----------



## mjr (26 Mar 2020)

Maverick Goose said:


> Have you got a Moeubius strip or some other weird thingmies in your house?


Yes - it looks cool but it backfires when @Crankarm can't do the 35 miles back to the bathroom quickly enough and tries to wee into a Klein bottle without doing the 67 miles to the garden shed for a hose...

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bd2YiD9JXsk


----------



## HLaB (26 Mar 2020)

My plan to do virtual commutes went out the window. RGT Cycling has went free, which is a very good thing, but to allow their servers to cope solo rides have been temporarily cancelled.


----------



## mjr (26 Mar 2020)

rivers said:


> I got "coughed on" the other day instead of sworn/spit at....


Report them. That's assault now.
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-52052880


----------



## rivers (26 Mar 2020)

mjr said:


> Report them. That's assault now.
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-52052880


If I caught the plates I would have. But I was turning right at the time


----------



## roubaixtuesday (26 Mar 2020)

A wonderful evening ride home from working at home bathed in sunshine, featuring 50k, 1000m climbing and a magnificent descent into the setting sun.


----------



## HLaB (26 Mar 2020)

roubaixtuesday said:


> I think the empty roads have brought the worst out in some of the few remaining motorists alas.


Yip and I think because sensible people are staying at home there's a higher proportion of d1cks out there


----------



## dhd.evans (27 Mar 2020)

Quiet, empty roads. Got some dual carriageway action as well where it was just... eerie.


----------



## dhd.evans (1 Apr 2020)

Missed out on Monday's ride but got one in yesterday. Quiet, deserted roads.


----------



## AlanW (1 Apr 2020)

Long way home last night....


----------



## Saluki (1 Apr 2020)

I am thinking of a cycle commute, back to work, after lunch. 
working from home so a circular route. Does that count?


----------



## I like Skol (1 Apr 2020)

Saluki said:


> I am thinking of a cycle commute, back to work, after lunch.
> working from home so a circular route. Does that count?


That is exactly the topic of the thread. Keep it up


----------



## Saluki (1 Apr 2020)

I like Skol said:


> That is exactly the topic of the thread. Keep it up


In that case, my lunch time commute, from my home to my work desk was smidge over 20 miles


----------



## roubaixtuesday (1 Apr 2020)

I had an early morning meeting today, so commuted from working at home rather than commuting *to* working from home. 

Living dangerously - I love to spice things up a bit!

Managed an excellent 25 miles, 660m climbing with a couple of proper lung busters. 

Damn cold though, northerly wind, gloomy and overcast. 

I think the speeding drivers are getting worse as shutdown progresses. What chance plod doing anything about them?


----------



## steveindenmark (2 Apr 2020)

Fortunately, I can still ride my commute and am trying to get about 200km a week in. 

But switching to Summertime has plunged us back into darkness early in the morning. The wind has picked up again and it is freezing, literally. I know I can do it. But there is not a lot of fun in it at the moment.


----------



## biggs682 (2 Apr 2020)

Purely doing tandem turbo trainer sessions at mo trying to get an hour a day at least at a good rythem


----------



## vickster (2 Apr 2020)

roubaixtuesday said:


> I had an early morning meeting today, so commuted from working at home rather than commuting *to* working from home.
> 
> Living dangerously - I love to spice things up a bit!
> 
> ...


Plod have clearly said speed limits apply and they are out enforcing them.
News yesterday showed a met traffic car had caught some utter tool doing 118mph in a Ferrari


----------



## roubaixtuesday (2 Apr 2020)

biggs682 said:


> Purely doing tandem turbo trainer sessions at mo trying to get an hour a day at least at a good rythem



You've got your tandem on a turbo???


----------



## MrGrumpy (2 Apr 2020)

Not managed any commute from home to work for some time even before lockdown. However my back and knee appear to be much better and nearly pain free so I may start again next week. Only thing putting me off is the amount of people out now on their daily walk or cycle it would appear on what used to be deserted pathways and back roads to and from work


----------



## mjr (2 Apr 2020)

MrGrumpy said:


> Only thing putting me off is the amount of people out now on their daily walk or cycle it would appear on what used to be deserted pathways and back roads to and from work


Use the main roads? I rode a mile and a bit of the 60mph A134 earlier this week, a road along the forest edge that I normally only use under direst time pressure. One car-size van overtook me. It is unreal. I may go ride a chunk of the rural A47 for the first time in 8 years (and that "never again" experience was itself the first time since about 2000), just because it's nearby and usually almost no-go.


----------



## biggs682 (2 Apr 2020)

roubaixtuesday said:


> You've got your tandem on a turbo???


Yep


----------



## roubaixtuesday (2 Apr 2020)

biggs682 said:


> Yep
> 
> View attachment 512071



Wowsers. Massive respect! I can't imagine such an endeavor!!


----------



## MrGrumpy (2 Apr 2020)

mjr said:


> Use the main roads? I rode a mile and a bit of the 60mph A134 earlier this week, a road along the forest edge that I normally only use under direst time pressure. One car-size van overtook me. It is unreal. I may go ride a chunk of the rural A47 for the first time in 8 years (and that "never again" experience was itself the first time since about 2000), just because it's nearby and usually almost no-go.



Yes its being considered however there are some bams still on the roads.


----------



## biggs682 (2 Apr 2020)

roubaixtuesday said:


> Wowsers. Massive respect! I can't imagine such an endeavor!!



No harder to fit on the turbo and we can both exercise so no brainer


----------



## roubaixtuesday (2 Apr 2020)

biggs682 said:


> No harder to fit on the turbo and we can both exercise so *no brainer*



Should I suggest such an activity to my wonderful stoker, Mrs T, Ifear that not only would I be likely accused of having no brain, I might rapidly lose connection to various other vital parts of my anatomy!

We did have the tandem out at the weekend though.


----------



## Saluki (2 Apr 2020)

mjr said:


> Use the main roads? I rode a mile and a bit of the 60mph A134 earlier this week, a road along the forest edge that I normally only use under direst time pressure. One car-size van overtook me. It is unreal. I may go ride a chunk of the rural A47 for the first time in 8 years (and that "never again" experience was itself the first time since about 2000), just because it's nearby and usually almost no-go.


I whipped up bits of the A10 yesterday and today. Very quiet. Not sure that I quite dare try the A47 yet.


----------



## dhd.evans (2 Apr 2020)

Saluki said:


> I whipped up bits of the A10 yesterday and today. Very quiet. Not sure that I quite dare try the A47 yet.



I could (and am tempted) to hit some of the A92 today because the wind:







will provide many a Strava KoM!


----------



## roubaixtuesday (2 Apr 2020)

Managed 25 miles after work today. Pancake flat ride in stark contrast to yesterday.


----------



## steveindenmark (3 Apr 2020)

Yesterdays ride to work was great but I decided to give it a miss this morning. 20kph wind and horizontal sleet. It has turned out quite nice now and I will be going home soon.


----------



## dhd.evans (14 Apr 2020)

Got exactly 0 miles during last week and it was massively detrimental to my mental health. I was irritable, edgy and generally shitty in the house. Wife insisted i go out but work drew me back in daily. 

Friday, two days before i was meant to be getting married (postponed to September for now!) i cracked. Wife told me to go...


----------



## roubaixtuesday (14 Apr 2020)

Beautiful pre 7am ride this morning, a little frosty but bright early sunshine. 

I've managed a "ride to work from home" every day for the last 4 weeks now 😀


----------



## roubaixtuesday (17 Apr 2020)

Now five weeks into working from home. 

How many "cycles to work from home"?

25.

Evidence attached (normally I don't bother with Strava for commuting, but it's been really good for motivation during this). I've found the motivation difficult some of the time, but the weather has been amazing. 

Feeling properly smug, just the kind of self- congratulatory mamil that the rest of society absolutely loathes.


----------



## simongt (18 Apr 2020)

My 25 mile round commute is so much more pleasant just now; far less motor traffic, but a lot more pedestrians, joggers, dog walkers etc.. Hellos, stops for a wee chat; allowing for that social distance - !  Still puzzled by the occasional muppets who still cycle on the footpaths or press the button on a light controlled crossing.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (27 Apr 2020)

Gone a bit quiet here... how is everyone doing?

I've still got a 100% track record, 31 rides in 6 weeks and a day of lockdown, and maintaining my 20 miles a day average. The perfect weather has helped enormously. 

Very lethargic this morning, 15 miles but the flattest 15 possible from my door.


----------



## Browser (28 Apr 2020)

Sorry, not commented yet. My commute is 8.5 miles each way and I've moved over to the dark side this year (recumbent) so am using this time to make myself cycle and get used to riding it, build up my 'bent muscles, shake down various alterations/improvements I've made etc etc. Traffic her in South Lincs/North Cambs has dropped off a little but still seems to be fairly regular, albeit as has already been observed everyone is driving faster. There are definitely more family groups out and about, the road surfaces aren't magically improving themselves and the recent run of clear/sunny weather is about to come to a screeching halt. Ah well, it's all miles isn't it?


----------



## mjr (29 Apr 2020)

simongt said:


> Still puzzled by the occasional muppets who still cycle on the footpaths or press the button on a light controlled crossing.


I think many people don't realise that red man means "give way" in law and are scared that they'll get fined for RLJing or jaywalking (eww) by all the police who are very visible now.


----------



## mjr (29 Apr 2020)

On today's ride, I didn't really understand how staying at Holme would save any lives, so I rode home instead.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (31 May 2020)

So, now at the end of May:

I've managed to "cycle to work from home" every working day, no misses yet. 

Total distance under lockdown a tad under 3,000km (nearly 1000 of that on the tandem).

I've cycled every day in May - could well be a first for me - and covered over 1500km in May. 

No single ride over 105km.

The weather being beautiful has helped.


----------



## rivers (8 Jun 2020)

I've been making tweeks since my TT bike arrived last month. This morning, I left the house around 7:30 and went off for a 30 mile ride before work to see how it felt. It was a glorious morning, most cars were patient, except for the ASDA lorry behind me on the A4 in Saltford. Apparently I should have been on the shared path while bombing along at close to 30mph. I'm still getting used to the handling on the extensions (and I think I need to cut them down slightly), but overall a lovely ride in the sunshine this morning.


----------



## Solocle (8 Jun 2020)

This is what my commute home would look like... happened to be my first century ride.
But that's Uni, so...





Regarding roads, I've ridden on the A35 and A303, which would normally be "no go". The A35 was actually on the 31st May! But I did check that traffic levels were acceptable before committing:




The A303 was deeper into lockdown, end of March and early April.




Both involved sections of single carriageway that were frankly more hairy than the dual carriageway sections, although I think that's a natural consequence of a trunk road swapping between the two.

In normal times, I've found myself on the A34, at 6pm, which really was hellish...


----------



## GetFatty (8 Jun 2020)

I've started leaving the house at 5.30am for a 26 mile spin out to Biggin Hill airport. I would go further but my meetings tend to start at around 8am so I don't really have time. Hopefully there'll be some quiet days when I can go a little further

The roads are nice and quiet. The south circular is just picking up traffic wise on my return (but going in the other direction)


----------



## jay clock (16 Jul 2020)

I have been home working on and off for years and have just started a new contract this week that I decided I would commute to work at home by bike every day. Up at 0710, feed cat and straight out for a 20-25 minute local ride. Plenty of choice on fairly quiet roads. Home around 0745 and time for breakfast and start work about 0830 to 0845.

It has reminded me how much I have loved cycle commuting when I had to do it in real life

Jay


----------



## Slick (16 Jul 2020)

Couldn't get a better start to the day.


----------



## mjr (16 Jul 2020)

Is this a duplicate of https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/the-cycling-to-work-from-home-thread.258439/ ?


----------



## vickster (16 Jul 2020)

I now prefer to go out in the evening, as the morning roads are busy with traffic again (8-9am). No chance I can get out at 7.15 

I don't usually start until 9-9.30 though


----------



## Drago (16 Jul 2020)

What is this "work" whereof you speak?


----------



## Phaeton (16 Jul 2020)

Drago said:


> What is this "work" whereof you speak?


As ex military & ex Police force personnel this is will not be something you are familiar with


----------



## DSK (16 Jul 2020)

I never had the opportunity to commute by cycle driving a circa 1,000 miles week for donkeys years between the midlands, London and the M25.

I am out every morning, up at 5:30am, out on the bike for 6:15am and give it my all for around 45 minutes. Loving to see the mileage, fitness, strength, stamina, and general goodness increasing month on month. 

I like the fact the roads are quieter and passing drivers generally more sensible on clearer roads.


----------



## GetFatty (16 Jul 2020)

I'm going to be working from home until probably summer 21 at the earliest and even then with few trips to the office. I did notice (or the better half did) that I was drinking more, doing less (oh ok then doing nothing) and generally getting fat. So now I get up at 5am, do a 27ish mile ride and am home in time for a shower and first meeting at 8am


----------



## steveindenmark (16 Jul 2020)

I read about someone who worked from home but commuted to work with a friend and then rode home and started work. 😊


----------



## simongt (16 Jul 2020)

jay clock said:


> Up at 0710, feed cat


Good to see that your cat comes first; right priorities - ! 😸


----------



## jay clock (17 Jul 2020)

simongt said:


> Good to see that your cat comes first; right priorities - ! 😸


he would savage me if I didn't feed him!


----------



## lane (17 Jul 2020)

I don't commute by bike to the office. However since I have been working at home and with less distraction since Covid my mileage has significantly increased. Back in the office from September though.


----------



## DSK (20 Jul 2020)

Its nice to see my working from home commute/training ride is getting longer and faster on a weekly basis


----------



## hatler (21 Jul 2020)

Finally managed my first cycle commute to home yesterday. Distinctly lacking in motivation in the mornings. Must try harder. It was fun.


----------



## RichK (23 Jul 2020)

I'm just about managing to do an hour+ commute home from home most days. Fortunately, the weather has been mostly benign. Been told I'll be working from home a bit longer yet (because others can't work from home so will be returning first).


----------



## johnblack (23 Jul 2020)

Have done so many more miles on the bike than in the car in the last few months. I have some breakfast meetings at a nearby Starbucks so I'll ride to them for a 7.30 start. Mostly just take a long lunch and take a ride rather than use the gym, which is what I'd have done when in the office. 

Just considering a new bike purchase on the R2W scheme, even though I work from home and have a company car, I still think I deserve one.


----------



## jay clock (4 Aug 2020)

I started 3.5 weeks ago. so 17 consecutive work days. Route varies, but about 8-9k generally. Nice to get an MTB ride in to mix things up. Weather has helped


----------



## RichK (12 Aug 2020)

Getting on for four months into this and I'm starting to struggle with motivation. The isolation of working from home starting to tell as well. Roads are back to normal traffic levels too. It's not like the actual commute where I have to get from A to B & back. At least I have a TT tonight so today is sorted.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (12 Aug 2020)

RichK said:


> Getting on for four months into this and I'm starting to struggle with motivation. The isolation of working from home starting to tell as well. Roads are back to normal traffic levels too. It's not like the actual commute where I have to get from A to B & back. At least I have a TT tonight so today is sorted.



Me too, but I'm still managing a daily ride and feel better for it. Nice this morning after overnight storms.

Not sure how I'll manage if (when) weather and light deteriorate...


----------



## ianrauk (12 Aug 2020)

RichK said:


> Getting on for four months into this and I'm starting to struggle with motivation. The isolation of working from home starting to tell as well. Roads are back to normal traffic levels too. It's not like the actual commute where I have to get from A to B & back. At least I have a TT tonight so today is sorted.




Sorry to hear that. Hope the mojo returns sooner rather than later.
However I am surprised to hear that your traffic levels are normal for you. IN SE London here it's been like school holidays plus. Very clear roads for the commute here in SE London.


----------



## jay clock (12 Aug 2020)

23 working days done.


----------



## jay clock (19 Aug 2020)

Today was the first day I woke to rain. Tipping down. Actually got the winter bike out due to mudguards. very pleased I HTFU'd. 27th work day


----------



## Phaeton (19 Aug 2020)

I rode 24 miles into work today, it was quite hard, but had nearly 8 weeks off & can tell


----------



## roubaixtuesday (19 Aug 2020)

15 dry miles this morning; I've now cycled to (or from, very rarely both) working from home every working day since mid March. 

Lacking a bit of enthusiasm ATM, but keeping it up.

Over that period, I've done about 5.5k km, I'd guess over 3k of that on working days.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (20 Aug 2020)

The reappearance of morning sunshine awoke my slumbering mojo.

A blast up the brickworks ensued; 19 miles, 16.7mph, 440m climbing. 

Not too shabby before breakfast, though I say so myself.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (26 Aug 2020)

My mojo seems to have returned, thoroughly enjoyed getting soaked and muddy yesterday, and by contrast a lovely ride in evening sunshine tonight. 

Now up to 105 days of commuting either to or from working at home (just a handful of both), and proud to say I've only missed one working day.

Total distance in that time now up to 6k kms but that includes weekends and holiday too.


----------



## fossyant (9 Sep 2020)

Still riding from home to home. Managing usually to slot something in around lunch, or after work. Nice being able to pick when to go out. Still no chance of being back in work. Will be good to ride during darker months in daylight though !


----------



## jay clock (10 Sep 2020)

since I started early July I have done 100% except for one morning when a pulled calf muscle from running made me not want to make things worse. Currently working from home in Spain and have been adding in a "swim to work" most days and even if not also doing a proper ride, does include a short ride to the beach


----------



## C R (10 Sep 2020)

Children back to school, but I am still working from home, so resumed my lunchtime "commute" on Monday.


----------



## RichK (13 Sep 2020)

C R said:


> Children back to school, but I am still working from home, so resumed my lunchtime "commute" on Monday.



I've still been going out at the end of my day, about 5:00. I think I may have to join you with a lunchtime ride as local roads are simply choked with cars at that time. I reckon it's worse now than when properly commuting prior to 23rd March. No sign of me being called back in to the office any time soon either.


----------



## jay clock (17 Sep 2020)

The swim leg of today's cycle to work from home


----------



## C R (17 Sep 2020)

jay clock said:


> The swim leg of today's cycle to work from home
> 
> View attachment 547616


Now you're just showing off.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (18 Sep 2020)

Rather lovely commute to working from home today, the sort of ride I'd never do otherwise.


----------



## si_c (20 Sep 2020)

Done very little all year, last two weeks though I've done a 20 to 30 mile loop each day. Starting to really feel it in the legs although I'm feeling better overall.

Definitely worth keeping it going for me though.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (22 Sep 2020)

Beautiful misty morning once more, alas forecast to be the last of the Indian summer we've been enjoying. 






Slightly extended the ride when I realised I could get the new bike up to 2,000 miles since it arrived in May.






All told I'm now up to nearly 4,500 miles since lockdown - including all riding.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (25 Sep 2020)

Feeling stuck in a rut on the commute to working from home this morning...


----------



## Arjimlad (25 Sep 2020)

Great to get off the usual ride to work roads for a change of scenery to WFH today.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (8 Oct 2020)

Mojo severely lacking in the last few days of continuous rain, impending darkness and of course reinvigorated covid doom.

But, replacement tyre for the nice bike arrived, the sun broke through the clouds and a window opened up in my work schedule between 4 and 6pm. 

A cheeky hour in afternoon sunshine ensued, and there's nothing better than a proper road bike to put a smile on your face, it's just effortless.


----------



## C R (8 Oct 2020)

I managed 13 miles this lunchtime, dodging lane closures due to roadworks. Nice and sunny, but annoying blustery wind. Nice to be out. Possibly same again tomorrow if the weather holds.


----------



## jay clock (9 Oct 2020)

since 10 July managed half an hour every work day bar two (one with pulled muscle and one with such shït weather that i couldn't be arsed). Most of this week I have done evenings too


----------



## RichK (18 Oct 2020)

We've been told we have to work in the office for at least two days a week from now so on Tuesday I have to do a "real" commute. First one since 20th March. I'm looking forward to the ride(s) but not particularly what's sandwiched in between them.


----------



## jay clock (18 Oct 2020)

I have officially two more weeks of the current home based contract. I would be struggling to drag myself out in the dark from November . for me sunrise is 0730 by 20 November


----------



## roubaixtuesday (1 Dec 2020)

I've been finding motivation hard the last few weeks with cold, wet and dark mornings. 

This morning, though, was perhaps the most beautiful morning ride of my life. 

Set off towards a stunning setting moon, literally awesome over the frosty fields:






Then through Tatton Park, watched over by the residents in the moonlight:






Now turning for home, sun rising over the mere shrouded in mist






Amazing.


----------



## bikingdad90 (1 Dec 2020)

The forecast for this week is rain in the North East. I shall be going out for an extended ride in a bit once the ground frost has burnt off and then I’ll make up for it by working through lunchtime the rest of the week and be smug that I am not getting wet. .


----------



## bikingdad90 (1 Dec 2020)

bikingdad90 said:


> The forecast for this week is rain in the North East. I shall be going out for an extended ride in a bit once the ground frost has burnt off and then I’ll make up for it by working through lunchtime the rest of the week and be smug that I am not getting wet. .


Did a nice little 10miler. Stopped off in Yarm for a coffee and brownie from Hobo cafe.


----------



## jay clock (1 Dec 2020)

i am still doing it. 8-9k every morning. Nice today


----------



## C R (7 Dec 2020)

Had to pick up a couple of small things from Screwfix, so thought I would go by bike at lunchtime. Good ride through quiet streets, but really cold, there was frost forming on my gloves!


----------



## Jenkins (14 Dec 2020)

A post work from home 'commute' this afternon to test out a new pair of tyres didn't go well with a puncture after only 10 miles.


----------



## rockyroller (27 Mar 2021)

C R said:


> Had to pick up a couple of small things from Screwfix, so thought I would go by bike at lunchtime. Good ride through quiet streets, but really cold, there was frost forming on my gloves!


wow that's super weird. it must have been a unique combination of humidity & cold. we've had "freezing fog" on some occasionas & I almost "bought the farm" driving too fast on a highway entrance ramp curve


----------



## rockyroller (27 Mar 2021)

jay clock said:


> The swim leg of today's cycle to work from home


haha gorgeous!


----------



## rockyroller (27 Mar 2021)

roubaixtuesday said:


> This morning, though, was perhaps the most beautiful morning ride of my life.
> Amazing.


wow, what a rack!


----------



## C R (27 Mar 2021)

rockyroller said:


> wow that's super weird. it must have been a unique combination of humidity & cold. we've had "freezing fog" on some occasionas & I almost "bought the farm" driving too fast on a highway entrance ramp curve


It is not uncommon in here.


----------



## united4ever (15 Apr 2021)

Anyone kept up their mileage to a level close to their old commute. Permanent office closure impending for me so curious if this will be the beginning of a sharp decline in cycling for me. I can see me ducking out of the rainy days at least. I always liked the feeling that I was killing 2 birds with one stone I.e. getting my exercise and getting to work (and enjoying it to for a third purpose). Going to miss that feeling of utility. Might resolve never to drive anywhere less than 10 miles on my own or something. Would love to go carless but the wife and kids won't go for that.


----------



## rockyroller (15 Apr 2021)

united4ever said:


> Permanent office closure impending for me so curious if this will be the beginning of a sharp decline in cycling for me. I can see me ducking out of the rainy days at least.


yup, tuned into a fat old man riding in nice weather only. wishing you better! ;-)


----------



## Justified_Sinner (15 Apr 2021)

united4ever said:


> Anyone kept up their mileage to a level close to their old commute.



I actually increased mine quite a lot. From 5.9km to 25km almost every morning and more on weekends. Just being on the road at 5am kept me sane. I hate working from home.


----------



## united4ever (15 Apr 2021)

rockyroller said:


> yup, tuned into a fat old man riding in nice weather only. wishing you better! ;-)



 Shoot, you will never replicate that necessity of needing to get to work even when it's raining I suppose no matter what tricks you try to motivate yourself.


----------



## rockyroller (15 Apr 2021)

united4ever said:


> Shoot, you will never replicate that necessity of needing to get to work even when it's raining I suppose no matter what tricks you try to motivate yourself.


yes, so I don't get my miles any more. but in the interest of full disclosure, I do have a twisted side that has me ride in blizzards & other winter storms. I clearly have a screw loose somewhere ...


----------



## C R (29 Jun 2021)

Convinced our son to cycle to school today. He is not a very confident rider (seems to run in the family, I couldn't even ride a bike at his age), but we went along a quiet country route and he actually enjoyed it. A bit over three miles for him, twice that for me before sitting at my desk, on my own, at home.


----------



## BrumJim (29 Jun 2021)

C R said:


> Convinced our son to cycle to school today. He is not a very confident rider (seems to run in the family, I couldn't even ride a bike at his age), but we went along a quiet country route and he actually enjoyed it. A bit over three miles for him, twice that for me before sitting at my desk, on my own, at home.


Well done. That is definitely a win in my book.

My son rides to school every day, but we have the advantage of not needing to go on roads to get there, other than minor ones. He generally does 3 miles or more, which requires a detour as school is less than a mile away, but it leaves me with a rather short trip home, so not much time at full pace.

I would take a longer route, but at that time in the morning I find I get back to messages and phone calls that need responses from people who aren't prepared for the 07:30 work prelude that fits in well with my schedule.


----------



## rockyroller (29 Jun 2021)

C R said:


> Convinced our son to cycle to school today. He is not a very confident rider (seems to run in the family, I couldn't even ride a bike at his age), but we went along a quiet country route and he actually enjoyed it. A bit over three miles for him, twice that for me before sitting at my desk, on my own, at home.


let us know how it goes! my parents just bought me a bike, didn't even show me how to ride it. my brother did. briefly. that same year, began riding to school in 6th grade. in 7th grade began cutting school & riding my bike to visit the zoo, Yonkers to the Bronx. I guess commuting was in my blood. just not to school. oops. might want to check with school to be sure a truant officer isn't required ;-) 👍


----------



## Ming the Merciless (29 Jun 2021)

I rode to school, daily from 10 years old. It’s now a lifelong habit. Starting them young is the best thing.


----------



## C R (29 Jun 2021)

Part of the reluctance to ride to school is because of the traffic chaos around the school at drop off time, which he finds quite intimidating. Today we went a bit earlier, and there were far fewer cars around school, so he was happier with the experience.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (29 Jun 2021)

Bit late to this thread - but I used to cycle to work whenever I could

Mind you it took 10 minutes and was pan flat - the biggest hill was the ramp over the pavement outside the school car park!

When I say 'whenever I could' I used to wake up in the morning and decide if it was wet or not
Even a wet road would stop me.
No - it's not wimpy - the local golf club is being redone (for about 5 years now!!!!) and the road is always covered in mud. Hence if I rode into work when the road was wet I was left with mud splatters all over my work trousers.

And rain was a no-no as I had no way to dry off at work and changing would have been a problem.

SO - basically just when the roads were dry

Rain on the way home was fine - I can dry off at home!


----------



## Oldhippy (29 Jun 2021)

If I cycled to work it would be down two flights of stairs! I make up for it by cycling at every opportunity! 😁


----------



## rockyroller (29 Jun 2021)

C R said:


> Part of the reluctance to ride to school is because of the traffic chaos around the school at drop off time, which he finds quite intimidating. Today we went a bit earlier, and there were far fewer cars around school, so he was happier with the experience.


I use the same logic for commuting to work. waaaay fewer cars at 5am then there is later in the morning. plus I get to dock the bike & clean up, before anyone else arrives


----------



## Oldhippy (29 Jun 2021)

Ooh, that's a nice phrase, 'Dock the bike' I like that! I shall dock my bike in future rather than just parking it.


----------



## rockyroller (29 Jun 2021)

C R said:


> Part of the reluctance to ride to school is because of the traffic chaos around the school at drop off time, which he finds quite intimidating. Today we went a bit earlier, and there were far fewer cars around school, so he was happier with the experience.


did you follow him? did he arrive? did he text you? did you call the head master? are you picking him up? are you following him home? I'd be a wreck


----------



## Ming the Merciless (29 Jun 2021)

Oldhippy said:


> Ooh, that's a nice phrase, 'Dock the bike' I like that! I shall dock my bike in future rather than just parking it.



I usually taxi down the runway before I take off on the bike.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (29 Jun 2021)

C R said:


> Part of the reluctance to ride to school is because of the traffic chaos around the school at drop off time, which he finds quite intimidating. Today we went a bit earlier, and there were far fewer cars around school, so he was happier with the experience.



Have you raised this with the head teacher?

An email / letter could go out to all parents.

”Children would like to be active and cycle to / from school. But the children are frightened because of the chaos created by parents driving around and parking near the school at pick up / drop off. I would be grateful if as many parents as possible (yes you) decided to avoid using their cars for getting their kids to / from school. Kids picks up lifelong habits early and one of being chauffeured about in cars is not one we want them to develop. Please assist in helping as many kids as possible get and stay active”


----------



## Teamfixed (29 Jun 2021)

I used to live in the New Forest (Holbury) and work in Lymington. It was 10miles each way across open heathland. Always a strong head/tailwind both ways, usually on fixed. I miss those days.


----------



## C R (29 Jun 2021)

rockyroller said:


> did you follow him? did he arrive? did he text you? did you call the head master? are you picking him up? are you following him home? I'd be a wreck


We cycled together there, and then I cycled there again in the afternoon and cycled back together. 

Now middle daughter and I cycled to her athletics practice, and I'm sitting here watching the practice and the both of us will cycle back when she finishes. Haven't done this much utility cycling for quite a while.


----------



## C R (29 Jun 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Have you raised this with the head teacher?
> 
> An email / letter could go out to all parents.
> 
> ”Children would like to be active and cycle to / from school. But the children are frightened because of the chaos created by parents driving around and parking near the school at pick up / drop off. I would be grateful if as many parents as possible (yes you) decided to avoid using their cars for getting their kids to / from school. Kids picks up lifelong habits early and one of being chauffeured about in cars is not one we want them to develop. Please assist in helping as many kids as possible get and stay active”


It's been a problem since we started at this school 12 years ago. Head teachers requests on this are just ignored, when not openly mocked on fb. There's a core of knuckle dragging parents that seem to take it as a badge of honour to be as obnoxious as possible during drop off and pick up. We only have three more weeks left at this school now, so not really bothered any more.


----------



## rockyroller (29 Jun 2021)

C R said:


> We cycled together there, and then I cycled there again in the afternoon and cycled back together.
> Now middle daughter and I cycled to her athletics practice, and I'm sitting here watching the practice and the both of us will cycle back when she finishes. Haven't done this much utility cycling for quite a while.


I feel much better now, thank you. good Daddy!


----------



## RichK (21 Jul 2021)

Time for a feeling of Deja Vu! Got my first date to return to the office since about October(?) Boss has been great & we're starting with one day a week then taking it from there. I've been getting lazy with the afternoon "cycle home from work at home" so I'm quite looking forward to it.


----------

